# 330i or X5 3.0 ???!!!



## maransm (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi Jon,

* Fully loaded 330i or minimum loaded X5 3.0 *

I asked the same question in "3 series board" and all of them are car lovers and against x5/SUVs. I want a suggestion from a person who is not lean towards to one of these and gives justified opinion.. so here I am....

I am confused and want to choose from fully loaded 330i and minimum loaded X5. :banghead:

Here are the things I am considering,
1. Resale value is VERY important for me. :lmao: (Presently I have a Explorer and its resale value killing me.. )

2. Am planning to keep it for more than 5 years. May have to sell it before that if I have to, due to obvious reasons. So it should have a good residual value.

3. My budget is 45K max. Either fully loaded 330i or minimum loaded X5 (ette, HS, moon roof, STEP and Xenon).

4. This is going to be my only car for commuting and for everything..

5. Am married (if that's gonna help for suggesting something)

6. I like SUV, but don't like X5's poor MPG. (enough with 15MPG Explorer)

Please suggest me .....


----------



## maransm (Sep 11, 2002)

*one more thing..*

Forgot to add one point..

I live in Colorado, so SUV would be great here in snow.

Thanks again..


----------



## Dan (Dec 27, 2001)

The 330i with sports package is one of the best cars you can buy, price-independent. It is tremendously fun to drive, fast, handles extremely well, has incredible brakes, and as an added bonus, it is a 4 door sedan with far more practicality than a sports car. This is a machine that communicates with its driver - you actually feel like you and the car are one. Every time you drive this car, you will get a smile on your face.

The X5 is a nice SUV, but the 330i is far more enjoyable to drive if you are an enthusiast.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

maransm said:


> *Hi Jon,
> 
> Fully loaded 330i or minimum loaded X5 3.0
> 
> ...


You know, if I really think about your questions, the answer
(coming from you) is rather clear...

If you are only to consider _your_ wants and needs, you'll
be getting the 330i. When you consider the totality of your
predicament (viz. keeping your significant other happy, 
then the X5 seems equally viable.

Well, I think that you've asked the right person here.

I have both. The X5 is great for hauling the kids, the dog,
pulling the boat trailer, pulling the motorcycle trailer,
going skiing, hauling the longboards... It's even
fun to drive (feels every bit a bimmer- even when towing)!!
We've had Jeeps, Land Rovers, you name it. The X5
is sim-ply THE BEST SUV (SAV). 


HOWEVER, whenever I trade cars with my wife for the 
day, I have one helluva hard time getting back the keys
to my 328Ci....


----------



## maransm (Sep 11, 2002)

*Thanks Jon...*

Thank you soo much Jon.. I guess you read my mind..

could you please let me know the following,

1. Resale value is VERY important for me. (Presently I have a Explorer and its resale value killing me.. )

2. Am planning to keep it for more than 5 years. May have to sell it before that if I have to, due to obvious reasons. So it should have a good residual value.

considering these 2, which one will hold more value? 330i or X5??

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Thanks Jon...*



maransm said:


> *Thank you soo much Jon.. I guess you read my mind..
> 
> could you please let me know the following,
> 
> ...


Well....

If you just look at the residual guide books, which are probably
the most accurate predictors, the 330i and the X5 3.0i are
not significantly different... Both are at 59% for 2002's, 60% 
for 2003's. That's for 36 months. *For 60 months:* the X5
has a *5%* _higher_ residual (43%) as compared to
38% for the 330i (Model Year 2002). For 2003's, the difference
is a little less, 46% for the X5 3.0i, and 42% for the 330i.

What does that tell you???

:dunno:

If SUVs lose popularity in the next 5 years (e.g. say there
is a Middle East problem resulting in a gasoline shortage),
these figure will be irrelevant...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I would guess that the X5 would have higher value purely because it will be a stripper. Lots of options always mean more initial loss of value.

That said, if you're so incredibly concerned about resale value, maybe you shouldn't be buying a BMW?


----------



## maransm (Sep 11, 2002)

*Thankss.....*

Thanks a lottt Jon.. That gives me more accurate information to be considered in terms of resale value..

Nick325xiT 5spd : I guess you are right that X5 would have more value since it is a stripper..

I don't take that if I have to consider the resale value, I shouldn't be going for BMW.. Do you say that ALL BMW buyers are buying the car purely for fun and never consider the resale value???

As I mentioned earlier, I burned my fingers in my explorer, so, Just that I am taking much caution !!!!

Thanks again...


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: Thankss.....*



maransm said:


> *Thanks a lottt Jon.. That gives me more accurate information to be considered in terms of resale value..
> 
> Nick325xiT 5spd : I guess you are right that X5 would have more value since it is a stripper..
> 
> ...


Since you now know that resale value on both are excellent, now you just have to choose which one you want. If you and your honey haven't driven both, then you must do so. That is your only answer, unless, of course, you can afford to get both vehicles!  :banghead:


----------

